# Does this Pup have really short legs?



## mcullins91101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok so im searching for a breeder and I found a reputable breeder in VA that has a 14 week old puppy.

He said the mom is short and stocky. the picture and video is of the puppy at 10 weeks. Im going to visit her this weekend

To me she looks a little chunky and really short? What do you guys think?

link to the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM2udgo094o

link to dam's pedigree Mercedes vom Windy Ridge

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

They do look short to me


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I think it's an optical illusion. Because of the black part way down the leg. I think she looks lovely.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe because the pup looks overweight? Seems like a nice pup though.


----------



## mcullins91101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Agreed on being a bit over weight... what would be an ideal weight for a 14-15wk female?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The pup looks fine. No her legs are not too short, no she is not overweight. She's a puppy folks.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks totally fine to me.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

She looks fine and appears to be having a wonderful time!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

That is a VA Waiko puppy
The puppy has very nice pigment, good substance, and heavy bone with excellent drives. Her legs are perfectly fine, and she looks normal

I have a full sister to this puppy from a previous breeding:
Abracadabra von den Blauen Bergen
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/ger...?id=2000439-abracadabra-von-den-blauen-bergen
Abi is an excellent dog - she was awkward as a puppy, but grew up absolutely gorgeous with a lovely temperament.
I think her structure is very nice and balanced with no extremes. She is slightly stretched and can look chunky if she has even 2-3lbs extra weight, but that is because her coat is very full and thick - she also is a carbon copy of her mother - both females are medium sized but very substantial females. Solid looking masculine females - really nice girl - I enjoy her very much.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

More Abi










Abi on the right









Baby Abi









A previous post - I wrote about Abi and there are some pictures 
This pup reminds me a lot of her! 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...4882-pack-update-pic-heavy-2.html#post5458162


----------



## mcullins91101 (Jan 2, 2015)

qbchottu said:


> That is a VA Waiko puppy
> The puppy has very nice pigment, good substance, and heavy bone with excellent drives. Her legs are perfectly fine, and she looks normal
> 
> I have a full sister to this puppy from a previous breeding:
> ...


 Wow that's awesome Im going to send you a PM. Abi is Gorgeous!


----------

